# Need Sublimation Printer in So Cal



## Wendy Karrasch (Mar 5, 2007)

We are looking for a sublimation printer (not Avid) in Souther California. Does anyone have any contacts? Thank you!!!


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## Wendy Karrasch (Mar 5, 2007)

My sister has a children's clothing line and she is looking for a local sublimation printer to handle smaller orders. Do you know anyone? Thanks!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try posting in the classified section of this forum.


----------



## Wendy Karrasch (Mar 5, 2007)

Great - thanks!


----------



## defsound (Sep 1, 2008)

Wendy Karrasch said:


> Great - thanks!


Any luck in finding a company in san diego other than avid?


----------



## smps (Jan 31, 2009)

I know of one in Culver City.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Wendy your mail box is full Delete 5 e-mails 
or you may call me 314-560-2181 cell #
Dave


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Mission Viejo, CA sublimation printer here. Feel free to PM me or contact via email at marcelo at defiantsports dot biz


----------

